# Attention Trailer Axle Gurus...



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Trailer axle Gurus:

I'll let the pictures speak for themselves. First, a good-looking hub:










Now the hub with the problem:










Seems I have lost the little cap thingy that keeps the hub looking nice (and the grease and internal bearings clean, presumably).

I am pretty good at replacing a stock automobile air filter with a K&N model, so if your are gentle with me and provide clear instructions, is this something I can take care of myself?

Thank you, Randy


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Yep you lost the cap you should have no problem getting a new one or putting it on. The problem would be if you drove with it like that and let dirt get in.

John


----------



## switchman1000 (Oct 30, 2007)

I had the same problem ... the next problem was to get the cap........ Well I went to all the rv dealers around here and no luck.... I ended up going to a farm store.. Quality Farm and Fleet.. or one like that.. It seems that the size I needed are used on farm trailers.... The Auto Stores and them but wrong size.. I hope I helped.. I was frustrated for a while.. It was not expensive either.. Good luck..

dave


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

The parts you need can be found here "Click Here" on the dexter axle website. I have ordered directly from them in the past and the parts arrived in a few days.

You need '8A' the EZ-Lube Grease Cap PN 021-041-01, and the '8B' EZ-Lube Rubber Plug PN 085-001-00; These can be ordered as a Kit PN K71-315-00, for $8.70.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Just an idea, but if you don't want to wait to get them in the mail, and have an axle and spring shop anywhere near you, they should have the parts on hand.

Bill


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Thank you all. I'll check with the local trailer shop. I don't know how far I may have driven with the cap missing. The last trip was only 90 minutes away without any dirt roads. Hopefully it is OK. I know the cap was there when er departed since I checked the air pressure.

As far as installation, the caps just tap into place? No wonder they can come off. I wonder if someone at the storage lot lost theirs and decided to "borrow" one of mine. Who knows.

Randy


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Thank you all. I'll check with the local trailer shop. I don't know how far I may have driven with the cap missing. The last trip was only 90 minutes away without any dirt roads. Hopefully it is OK. I know the cap was there when er departed since I checked the air pressure.
> 
> As far as installation, the caps just tap into place? No wonder they can come off. I wonder if someone at the storage lot lost theirs and decided to "borrow" one of mine. Who knows.
> 
> Randy


I was wondering the same question as if they just pop on and off easy??? For those that grease the hubs, I see a grease fitting on the end in that picture. Do you just squirt the grease thru the nipple till it starts to come out or do you still need to jack the tire up so you can spin it while greasing it??? What type of grease do you use??? Reason I ask is I have a 27RSDS and we just came back from a trip and had a flat and I want to grease my hubs and try and switch to 15 radials so it doesn't get hot as i'm running the roads. Thanks for any input!!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Thank you all. I'll check with the local trailer shop. I don't know how far I may have driven with the cap missing. The last trip was only 90 minutes away without any dirt roads. Hopefully it is OK. I know the cap was there when er departed since I checked the air pressure.
> 
> As far as installation, the caps just tap into place? No wonder they can come off. I wonder if someone at the storage lot lost theirs and decided to "borrow" one of mine. Who knows.
> 
> Randy


If you happen to be in the south end of Downtown Denver, try Cowboy Trailer Parts. They are on Mexico Ave if I remember right.. They would have that part.

Carey


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

besides the bearing buddy, at least thats what i call it. I have another plastic cap that goes inside the wheel before mounting and it covers the bearing cap.

Your first picture looks like the bearing buddy is dented, come close to something?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Im impressed....you actually use the lug nut covers....








I think mine are still in a drawer.


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm needing to grease my hubs and this is my first time doing it on a camper. I've helped do bearings on a truck before by pulling them out and packing them but from the pics, it looks like all you have to do on these is push it through the nipple at the end. Is that correct??? I had a Duro blow going to Florida surprise, surprise and I want to try and eliminate the heat as much as I can because I usually run 70 on the interstate. I want to go to a size 15 on my 27RSDS but I would like to hear or see pics of some that have went from a 14 to a 15 excluding the fifth wheels because they are setup for 15.







I have looked at the Maxxis 225's because they are 8 ply. Is that overkill or should I just upgrade to a 215 75R 14???? Thanks!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

D1Boz said:


> I'm needing to grease my hubs and this is my first time doing it on a camper. I've helped do bearings on a truck before by pulling them out and packing them but from the pics, it looks like all you have to do on these is push it through the nipple at the end. Is that correct??? I had a Duro blow going to Florida surprise, surprise and I want to try and eliminate the heat as much as I can because I usually run 70 on the interstate. I want to go to a size 15 on my 27RSDS but I would like to hear or see pics of some that have went from a 14 to a 15 excluding the fifth wheels because they are setup for 15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you really want to run 70, I would recommend getting a tire rated for that. Most trailer tires are rated for 65 and don't even fair well there.









As for greasing the bearings, jack up the trailer to get the wheel off the ground, and rotate it as you pump in the grease. If it is the first time you do it, it will take a decent amount. Dexter recommends repacking by hand once a year. I'm going to go two years before tackling that job personally, but don't want to push it beyond that. A flat is a minor inconvienence compared to a failed bearing...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I'm needing to grease my hubs and this is my first time doing it on a camper. I've helped do bearings on a truck before by pulling them out and packing them but from the pics, it looks like all you have to do on these is push it through the nipple at the end. Is that correct??? I had a Duro blow going to Florida surprise, surprise and I want to try and eliminate the heat as much as I can because I usually run 70 on the interstate. I want to go to a size 15 on my 27RSDS but I would like to hear or see pics of some that have went from a 14 to a 15 excluding the fifth wheels because they are setup for 15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you really want to run 70, I would recommend getting a tire rated for that. Most trailer tires are rated for 65 and don't even fair well there.









As for greasing the bearings, jack up the trailer to get the wheel off the ground, and rotate it as you pump in the grease. If it is the first time you do it, it will take a decent amount. Dexter recommends repacking by hand once a year. I'm going to go two years before tackling that job personally, but don't want to push it beyond that. A flat is a minor inconvienence compared to a failed bearing...








[/quote]

I agree with Nathan on the two year program. I repacked mine last summer and gave them a shot of grease this summer.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

CAUTION: When greasing the trailer the AL-KO manual recommends using a grease with a drop point of 440 degrees or better,
most of the automotive stores Auto Zone, advanced and the such have tons of the 375 and 330 drop point grease. auto zone does have a multi-purpose grease called Red "N" Tacky #2 made by Lucas with a drop point of 540. The grease can be mixed with other greases'.

Note: Drop point is the temp at which the grease liquefies and drops off the bearings.

When checking my tires on the outback I found the brake drums loose and hardly any grease in the bearings. I had to remove all and re-grease. I checked the bearings for scoring (found none). Re-assembled and tightened. While at a recent rally I noticed another camper had the same looseness in the wheels.


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

Campforthenight said:


> When checking my tires on the outback I found the brake drums loose and hardly any grease in the bearings. I had to remove all and re-grease. I checked the bearings for scoring (found none). Re-assembled and tightened. While at a recent rally I noticed another camper had the same looseness in the wheels.


When I was changing the tire on the side of the road, I noticed some play in the drums also. That's why I thought it was time to pack the bearings.


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

Nathan said:


> If you really want to run 70, I would recommend getting a tire rated for that. Most trailer tires are rated for 65 and don't even fair well there.


That's why I thought going with a Maxxis 8008 would be good since they say they are a high speed radial. Maxxis 8008 225 75R 15 I like that it is a D rated tire also but I still haven't seen or heard anyone going from a 14 to the 225 75R 15. I would feel better if I saw or heard from some that did before I do it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

D1Boz said:


> When I was changing the tire on the side of the road, I noticed some play in the drums also. That's why I thought it was time to pack the bearings.


It sounds time for a manual repack.


----------

